# mixing woodglue with water to seal flaking paint



## HoffShop (Jan 23, 2015)

has anyone done this? I have an old crate with the paint peeling and flaking off. It looks super cool, but I know with more use the paint will continue to flake off creating a hazard (and a mess). I heard that mixing woodglue with water and then painting it on will give you a good seal without damaging the current look. has anyone tried this? and if so, what was the glue:water ratio? thanks


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

The only product I have seen with a claim to stop peeling is Zinsser Peel Stop Clear Binding Primer, but have not used it.

Some use Elmers glue watered down to create a crackle finish.


----------

